# Toy Disc Gun shoots 20 shots in on loading...OLD SCHOOL



## bobhch

I was at work today and my long time friend (we worked at Pizza Hut together in High School, we were roomates and he graduated High School with my Wife.) who has worked almost as long as I have with me at the HVAC company I work for was throwing out some stuff in our work dumpster his daughter had from a room clean up. 










Found this purple disc  in the mess....Woaaaah I remember the good times we had with those at our apartment. We had about 10 or more guns, lots of disc and beer inside of us. It was a huge disc war party there for a while. We just go bored one day and went looking for the guns...FOUND THEM!!










Well that got Dave my bench mate laughing from memories he had with his roomate shooting him with these and then getting back at him. lol
Dave took a picture of the disc and E-Mailed it to his friend. He started to laugh and said his friend was having a bad day but, not now. The power of the disc. hahahahaahahahahaha:lol:

I just got done making a mold of these 10 red disc from another gun made by who ever bought the rights to this. This orange gun bites the big one (no power and very CHEAP QUALITY) but, the disc work great in the original gun. You can see the little nub that is from breaking off the tree.









I have one of these good original guns open that works and two MIP that have been in storage for many years. 










I had one of these guns and lots of extra Ammo as a kid. I used to line up my army men on my Dads recliner and foot extention and shoot them down in the livingroom. Lots of fun!!

Well time to go downstairs and see how the mold came out. Will post pictures in a bit after casting some up. Hope the mold came out good.

Bob...sHOT THROUgh thE HEARt and YoUr to BlAMe, You GIVe loVE a Bad naME...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Awesome stuff!!! Great memories!!! 

ummm.......


.... can you make some more guns?


----------



## plymouth71

I forgot about those! I had some "Star Trek" ones including a rifle if I remember correctly. Man I wish I could find some for me and my boy to play with. Water pistols are ok outside in the summer, not so much fun outside in the winter and Mama no let us play in the house...


----------



## foxkilo

As a kid I never had a disc gun. I guess they weren't around at the time at least not overhere. What we had where guns that were firing silver painted pea size clay pelets.
But instead of using those "safety" bullets, far too expensive, we were using dried peas. Cheap and cheerfull. Unthinkable nowadays, far too dangerous. Come to think of it, nobody ever got actually hurt or wounded. It was a big step up from shooting peas through plastic tubes at each other. And a far cry from blowing small pellets made up of chewed up paper through straws. Thats what I call an arms race.

But lets face it todays kids are much safer today as a computer doesn't shoot dried peas at them or even worse little plastic discs. They only get arthritis in their firing thumbs. So lets all pray and thank Silicon Valley. Don't even think I'm opposed to computers , I started very early with that stuff (Sinclair z80) and I am still to a certain extent hooked. Oh god, I'm an addict. How shall I explain this to my mom.

Mario


----------



## TexMexSu

Those disc guns were a lot of fun and....


----------



## slotking

oh yeah
I remember!

but the 70's are a real blur
all them weird cigarettes with no brand name


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Ahhh, good times!!! Your too much Bob...I got more ammo than you do, cause I can make mine...zilla!!! RM


----------



## bobhch

*Turn out the lights the party's over...*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Ahhh, good times!!! Your too much Bob...I got more ammo than you do, cause I can make mine...zilla!!! RM


LOL.....DiscammoRus.com 

O.K. I was going to post pictures up last night. 
Then "BAM" we had a power outage right as I was lightly sanding one of my disc in the garage. 

2 hours down and wide spread as my Bud Bob the CubMasters family power was out also. They said there clocks were all 2 hours off.

Ate some pizza at work earlier today so, I could then finished up these disc during my lunch. 

Dave, from my work, and I had some fun DISC SHOOTING for a bit today. 

:roll::roll::roll::roll:




























Fun times!

Our son Fletcher had some fun shooting some disc into a hat. 
This Weekend he (we) will be shooting at the green army men and knocking them down. Blamo baby!

Rich I wish I could make more guns. That would be INCREDIBLE FUN. 
More fun than I CRUSH YOUR HEAD...CRUSH, CRUSH, CRUSH. 

Bob...Oh wait I got one more round...Pow, pow, pow...Buhahahahha...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

Twas the night before Christmas ...

2007 to be exact.

Bobzilla sent us one of those guns...

and we all shot our eye out!


----------



## tjd241

*We laughed at danger...*

Plastic Discs???... if we could survive this below (polyvinyl acetate mixed with acetone)... we could survive anything.










_Brian Damage?._.. I think not.....hmmm now where did I put my Lawn Darts?


----------



## AfxToo

I had a pair of those disk guns as a kid and used to engage in trench warfare with the green army men. We'd set up opposing armies and use books, shoes, and other toys and bedroom items as defensive barriers to semi shield the army guys from the other side. You had to expose at least part of the army man as a target. Once everything was staged on both defensive sides and some level of fairness determined we'd blast away at each others defenses and knock out the enemy. Last side with a man standing won the battle. It was fun until someone would determine that the sharpshooting was too difficult and lob a 1000 lb bomb (like a shoe) to knock out an overly hardened target. We had several variations of army battles involving the green army men, with a few cowboys and indians thrown in for good measure, and with various weapon systems besides the disk guns. They were fun - until the last disk was lost.


----------



## alpink

*Jarts*

I have three sets of lawn darts, Jarts being the one everyone wants to possess. 
and, I remember that "balloon" stuff, we used to try to out do each other in size of balloon.
that might answer some long lingering questions regarding my mental health? 
LOL
:freak:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

We used to play Jarts, and someone had to put a foot in the ring and we threw at the foot, of course the "real" man never moved his foot. Winner was the one in the ring closest to the foot, if the guy did not move out of the ring and the jart stuck then the 
"foot" team got the point. One guy got a hole in his shoe to prove his ability to tough it out, Luckily it went between the toes. 

Bubble plastic, those were the days, Yeah I am sure we never inhaled any fumes from that setup. 

If you look on E-bay there is a tracer gun in the package $129, Star Trek version, killed many a good army men in my day with one of these beauties. Too bad the new version uses a foam disk for ammo and the guns are very cheesy, I looked last night at our local variety store.

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Zilla,

Maybe you could have a local machine shop laser cut you some thin metal discs? :devil:

Then you could mop up the carnage with a magnet.


----------



## plymouth71

or...put some metal "rebar" in the discs when you cast them? OR put neodymium magnets in them and they will stick to any metal objects you hit!


----------



## foxkilo

For those with a sweet tooth ther is an alternative in form of a PEZ gun. Do you remember them?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEZ-ORANGE-...962?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebec57fca


----------



## bobhch

foxkilo said:


> For those with a sweet tooth ther is an alternative in form of a PEZ gun. Do you remember them?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEZ-ORANGE-...962?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ebec57fca


Ooooooooh Man I never seen one of these. It shoots Pez candy?

Now I feel my childhood of the 70s has a missing link...hahahahah

This is turning into a fun to read thread. Love the stories of yesteryear. 
Those were the days!! Beeing a kid was the best :woohoo:

Bob...big kid...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

I was 7 and my sister 9 as we threw the Jarts straight UP as high as we could make them go. 
Mother trashed them after my father pulled one out of the top of my foot. Here is the irony. 
I was mad at my MOTHER!
I really did LOVE those Jarts.

Whats not to love, hey? They were missiles! They had fins! 
They were pointy and they were made to THROW!


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> I was 7 and my sister 9 as we threw the Jarts straight UP as high as we could make them go.
> Mother trashed them after my father pulled one out of the top of my foot. Here is the irony.
> I was mad at my MOTHER!
> I really did LOVE those Jarts.
> 
> Whats not to love, hey? They were missiles! They had fins!
> They had points and they were made to THROW!


:lol: RAOTFLMAO :lol:

OMG....With a discription of Yard Darts like this hahahhahaha
Maybe they will make a comeback. 

Oh man Joez you crack me up!!

Bob...my Mom makes me so  (but I love her)...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster

Oh man, we had jarts too. Seems like I remember that if you hit the right kind of rocks they'd throw sparks. For some reason they disappeared about the time I was 13 or 14. One day we were laying out glass bottles and jars for targets... I know we found some more jars, but the jarts just vanished. Go figure.


----------



## foxkilo

Ealkin about weapons. do you remember when those Superballs came out in the mid 60s. Before Hong Kong got hold of rhem and threw copies in every size and colour at you. I'm talking about the original gray/green ones straight out from the US of A. Those things were really hard and they could wreck mayhem in your street. Dents in your neighbours car, smashed windows and the lot. I don't know how they were called in the states but over here rhey went under the name of wonder- or superball.

BTW Bob for a long time you could those PEZ gun only by collecting wrappers and sending to PEZ. Do you know that PEZ is actually an Austrian company.


----------



## TexMexSu

Those guns were great but why not make your own army with Mattels Thingmaker Fighting Men Set?

Nothing like a hot plate for kids to play with.......


----------



## Shadowracer

This may be slightly off topic, but my brother almost burned his bed down with a Lite Brite. 

Anyway...lawn darts. For me, that was something that got trotted out at picnics and stuff. I once launched one and it came down on a kid's shoulder....right in the soft spot between neck and collarbone. Good thing the kid's skin held and it didn't go through, although it was still not pretty. I sorta get why they went the way they did. At least with horseshoes you don't have to throw them way up. 

Those disk shooters are pretty cool. We played army men with those too


----------

